# I'm worried! Heavy Breathing!



## patmcd44

When was Haley vaccinated? Our Sam did the same thing when he came home and got his first vaccinations. He was also lethargic for a few days. The vet thought he maybe had coccidia and treated for that. We only figured it out after the 2nd round of vaccinations caused the same symtoms. Everything was fine with Sam after two or three days. I hope this helps. 
BTW What area of Seattle?...we are on Mercer Island.


----------



## GoldenDreams

Pat, Which vet do you use?

No she hasn't been vaccinated too recently...she is due for her 12 week soon. I live in Redmond and my last puppy was treated at Seattle Veterinary Specialists in Kirkland. I called them and they said possibly pneumonia or possibly nothing and I just called VCA Emergency and they said it could be how she sleeps or it could be a heart or lung issue. I have nothing to compare her to because Ferguson was sick from the beginning.

She breathes hard and fast only while sleeping...she wakes up and pants every 30 mins or so and falls back to sleep. She has quite a bit of energy throughout the day.
My dilemna is...I have her insured, but they have a 14 day waiting period before the policy becomes effective...so it will be effective on the 17th of this month. I got this because my vet bills for my 5 month old puppy amounted to over $10k in just a few days. I'm really scared that if I take her in, it will affect the insurance and they will consider anything from here on pre-existing (even if there turns out to be nothing wrong, they could say that the breathing could be related to something else in the future)...or I'm scared that this is a serious issue and it could be thousands more...I guess I should just expect it because that's what it takes to be a responsible pet owner...I was trying to be responsible this time around by getting insurance...I just wish it was the 17th already.


----------



## Lestorm

How is he during waking hours? Sometimes when dreaming, things speed up but to pant when waking doesnt sound right. I think a call to your vet wouldnt go amiss. If he were mine i would look at the colour of his gums during the heavy breathing time. If they are a nice pink then i wouldnt be too worried at this point.


----------



## Lestorm

GoldenDreams said:


> Pat, Which vet do you use?
> 
> No she hasn't been vaccinated too recently...she is due for her 12 week soon. I live in Redmond and my last puppy was treated at Seattle Veterinary Specialists in Kirkland. I called them and they said possibly pneumonia or possibly nothing and I just called VCA Emergency and they said it could be how she sleeps or it could be a heart or lung issue. I have nothing to compare her to because Ferguson was sick from the beginning.
> 
> She breathes hard and fast only while sleeping...she wakes up and pants every 30 mins or so and falls back to sleep. She has quite a bit of energy throughout the day.
> My dilemna is...I have her insured, but they have a 14 day waiting period before the policy becomes effective...so it will be effective on the 17th of this month. I got this because my vet bills for my 5 month old puppy amounted to over $10k in just a few days. I'm really scared that if I take her in, it will affect the insurance and they will consider anything from here on pre-existing (even if there turns out to be nothing wrong, they could say that the breathing could be related to something else in the future)...or I'm scared that this is a serious issue and it could be thousands more...I guess I should just expect it because that's what it takes to be a responsible pet owner...I was trying to be responsible this time around by getting insurance...I just wish it was the 17th already.


 
The 17th is two days away, if she has been doing this since day one then another two days shouldnt make much difference.

What has his breeder said?

Definately check those gums when hes sleeping, they need to be very bright pink, if they are pale or blue then I would be concerned.


----------



## jwemt81

Puppies breathe much faster than adult dogs while sleeping. They usually have shallow, very quick breathing and it can sometimes seem irregular. It's totally normal. I really don't think you have anything to worry about as long as she is otherwise eating, drinking, and acting normally while she's awake.


----------



## GoldenDreams

Thanks for everyones help! 

Her gums are nice and pink. She has a good appetite and good energy throughout the day. 

I don't think she is dreaming because it's pretty consistant. She will slow down every 5 to 10 mins or so, but only for a minute or so. Her resporatory rate sometimes gets to upwards of 100 breaths per min.

I'm not sure if I am over paranoid because of my experience with Ferguson or if I really have something to worry about.

I wrote my breeder just now, so if I don't hear from her by morning, I will call at a decent hour.


----------



## Lestorm

jwemt81 said:


> Puppies breathe much faster than adult dogs while sleeping. They usually have shallow, very quick breathing and it can sometimes seem irregular. It's totally normal. I really don't think you have anything to worry about as long as she is otherwise eating, drinking, and acting normally while she's awake.


 
I totally agree! But check those gums for your own peace of mind xxx


----------



## patmcd44

GoldenDreams said:


> Pat, Which vet do you use?


I didn't like the first vet we took Sam to, but his last appointment was at Aerowood in the Eastgate area of Bellevue. I like them alot so far. They came highly reccomended by a couple of families that got dogs from the same breeder that we used. I hope this helps. 
I wouldn't be too concerned at this point as long as she remains active and eats and drinks. It must be hard to not worry considering what you have recently gone through with your other puppy. Best of luck!!


----------



## Ladyinblack

That must be scary... Chance whimpers while sleeping and at times, I've seen him twitch and whimper. It breaks my heart when I see that but I read he is just growing and now he snores... lucky me... 

Does your puppy have a health guarantee from the breeder? My breeder gives me a few weeks of complete guarantee, she covers the vet bills if they get sick within that period, after that is the standard 2 year health guarantee


----------



## Lestorm

Good to hear that the gums are a good colour. Pups are strange little beings. They like nothing more than to frighten us. Make an appointment for the seventeenth and get him checked out for your own reassurance.

So pleased that you have another baby xxxx


----------



## akhanna1

GoldenDreams said:


> I just got my 10 week old puppy, Haley, this Monday and flew her from LA to Seattle. She is breathing really hard and fast when she sleeps and she will randomly wake up for a little bit and pant super hard. Is this normal for a puppy? I feel like I am over paranoid about everything, since with what happened to Ferguson, but then again I don't want to miss something either.


Hi - I wanted fo know if the breathing issue with your pup was resolved as I am in a similar situation with my golden retriever puppy who is breathing too fast while asleep. He seems to be active when awake.


----------



## Ffcmm

akhanna1 said:


> Hi - I wanted fo know if the breathing issue with your pup was resolved as I am in a similar situation with my golden retriever puppy who is breathing too fast while asleep. He seems to be active when awake.


hi there! this is a pretty old thread and the original poster has not been logged in for awhile.


----------

